# What are Appaloosa horses good at ?



## ChocTa (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi , 
I have an Appaloosa gelding that I have been riding for a few months now and I think I should train him for something . I have been thinking about halter showing , dressage , barrel racing , or roping . Im not exactly sure what his breed would be good at and I need a few seggestions . A few tips on how to train him to do whatever he might be good at would be helpful too !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's less what breed he is and more how he is built/his conformation.

Any horse can do pretty much any discipline. It's just a matter of if they enjoy it and if their conformation is good for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well they're generally very good at looking pretty! But there are different types/builds of horse, in this as in many other breeds, and there are also many and varied personalities/temperaments which are more or less suited to different 'disciplines'. And then there's you. No point in telling you to take up dressage if you have no interest in it for eg. 

So... I'd look at his build & conformation, consider his personality & the types of activities he enjoys, and what sorts of things you like doing & go from there. Unless you're planning on taking him to high levels of competition, his build/conformation will be the least important of those generally.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Appaloosa is more of a color now and less of a breed. In the early days when the original Apps were all closely descended from the original ones raised by the Nez Perce Indian Tribe they had a very definite 'type'. Now they have all been infused with Quarter Horse and TB blood, so they can be anything their QH and TB blood lets them be.

If they have race breeding, they can be very fast. If they have cutting breeding, they are very quick and 'cowey'. If they have big, lunky heads and sparse manes and tails (like the original Apps0, they are usually not very smart (this is not bad), are really tough, have very good feet and make the best hunting horses and trail horses in the world. I used to buy every one I could find to make mountain horses out of when I lived in the Colorado mountains. They weren't fast or quick, but they could go forever and stay sound and honest forever.

Apps do have a lot of eye problems, mainly Uveitis but are tough as nails. I love them for trail horses.

If I were you, I would get him as broke, broke broke as I could get him. During this process, HE will tell you what he is good at. Meantime, as you and he both learn more, he will go any direction you find him good at that you also like.

Appaloosa says COLOR! We MUST have pictures of him! Like fingerprints, no two are alike. We want to see him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They are good for running through fences and getting hurt.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I had an appaloosa/arab cross and he was good at almost everything.
As you are working with him see what he picks up easily and seems to like, that will give you some ideas.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Lets see....... We have one that is a 1D barrel horse, we have one that is a fantastic trail/driving horse, We have one that has placed in WP at several Appy shows, and some open shows. Burried in the "cemetery" we have a 2time Appy world champion halter horse, 2 more 1D-2D barrel horses, a money winning reiner, and a 2-3time state fair winning english horse.....

My dad swore by appys as cutting horses when I was growing up.

Ultimately an Appy can do anything you want them to do. Within reason, a horse is a horse is a horse..... now, you likely won't win a whole lot of open jumper classes, or be a contender at church hill downs, but they can do about anything.

Jim


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

They're pretty hearty horses, can do most anything. They generally have good durable feet and build. They tend to be pretty laid back and friendly too. So, they're pretty useful horses for most anything. Beyond that, it's the conformation and mind that will determine how successful they are.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't had a lot to do with Aps, I did have one when in my teens, a leopard spotted, that came as a livery. 

He was a bit of a nutter in that he was a hot horse to ride. He had been in an accident before his owner had him and one back leg swung under him but he was sound.

I was lungeing him one day, had halted him to finish and raised the whip. He stood vertical and started to walk forward on his back legs. It wasn't nasty or threatening so I just lowered the whip and he came down. I tried it again with the same results. Turns out he had been a Liberty horse in a circus.

I evented him in the Pony Club competitions and he was one of the boldest horses I have ever ridden. I don't think he ever refused or ran out. 

Gave me a soft spot for Appies. He also had a very good mane and a very very thick tail.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Among other things, our Appaloosa is very good at being an escape artist!! Smart as a whip.. you can see him thinking and figuring out how to do anything. All the while the TB and QH are standing there dumbfounded, scratching their heads wondering how the heck did he do that!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

dkb811 said:


> Among other things, our Appaloosa is very good at being an escape artist!! Smart as a whip.. you can see him thinking and figuring out how to do anything. All the while the TB and QH are standing there dumbfounded, scratching their heads wondering how the heck did he do that!


Seems to be feast or famine with apps. Some are super smart and others are dumb as a bag of hammers. Having met both, the dumb ones are real people pleasers.


----------

